# KCBS rules change



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 16, 2009)

From KCBS:

"Due the recall of parsley shipped to 10 different states, which have been recalled due to the risk of salmonella contamination and food poisoning in Arizona, California, Colorado, Florida, Iowa, Illinois, Missouri, Tennessee, Texas and Wisconsin. The Board of Directors has issued the follow advisory and rule change for all KCBS sanctioned contest held between this date and September 20, 2009.

The use of all types of parsley (including but not limited to curly, flat leaf, Italian or any other type) and cilantro is prohibited and shall constitute an illegal garnish and therefore be disqualified.

The decision to ban the use of parsley and cilantro is made out of abundant caution and concern for the protection of all participants including cooks, judges and visitors, as well as the effect parsley use could have upon a judge whom was concerned the product they were judging could be contaminated. This decision is made in the interest of fair competition.

This ban is only for the period stated and will not effect any other future competition unless the FDA or other authorities issue additional warnings.

Merl Whitebook
Secretary KCBS BOD"


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 16, 2009)

MANY folks are not happy with this change...many think it is unnecessary and a lot of folks won't find out until they show up to the competition site and are told about it...YIKES!


----------



## Bobberqer (Sep 16, 2009)

thay oughtya ban that chit anyhow.. complete and utter waste of time, money, and resources


----------

